# iMovie HD not importing DV video from camera



## Robn Kester (Mar 7, 2005)

I have read elsewhere of problems importing DV video but my problem seems to be different.

I have the camera (Sony DCR-TRV-320) connected via FireWire, as I used many times in the last iMovie. It shows a camera is connected and I can control it via iMovie HD.

However when I try to import, I click the Import button and it plays the video on the camcorder in VTR, acts like its doing something but when I click Import again, nothing happens. No imported video, nothing.

Anyone seen this? Any thoughts on a fix/workaround?


----------



## Robn Kester (Mar 8, 2005)

Update. I spent 2 hours jacking around with imovie HD and I could not for the life of me get it to import my video.

I switched over to my server and tried it, it has the previous version of iMovie, and it worked fine.

Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## donmerlin (Apr 6, 2005)

Sadly, I experienced the same problem as you describe.  I have been working on a project for several weeks now, using iMovie (from iLife '04) with no problems.  I have to import a lot of video from my Sony video camera (TRV530), so I have the firewire cable hooked up.  I made a terrible mistake and decided to upgrade to iMovie HD last night, and today I tried to do some more importing, and I got nothing.  iMovie HD controls the camera just fine.  It can forward, rewind, and it even tells the camera to play.  However, when it plays, no video is coming into iMovie HD, and if I try to import, I get zilch.  Strangely, when I have the camera on play, and iMovie HD is showing nothing but a blue screen saying "Camera Playing", if I click on stop, a frame from the video camera tape actually flashes on the screen, but then it goes back to blue.  There is something very funky that iMovie HD is doing, and unfortunately, I have no other computer to switch to so that I can get my work done.  I would appreciate any information on this topic that could help.


----------



## donmerlin (Apr 6, 2005)

I just found this article that provides some various work arounds (as well as more details on the problem).

http://www.macintouch.com/imovie5.html


----------



## Robn Kester (Apr 7, 2005)

donmerlin - that's exactly what mine does. imovie controls the camera, imove can play the camera but i see the blue screen instead of a picture, and the flash when stopping.

The camera is pretty old, so I thought maybe that was it, but it seems to happen with newer models too.

Here's a thought, since QT7 is going to be able to record from your camera directly, is it possible that iMovieHD's problem is related to this for whatever reason?


----------

